# JQuery in Eclipse



## moloch (28. Mai 2010)

Hallo, 
kann mir jemand sagen wie man Eclipse dazu bekommt bei jquery autovervollständigung zu haben???
grüße


----------



## Airwolf89 (10. Jun 2010)

Sollte eigentlich funktionieren wenn du JQuery korrekt in die Seite einbindest. Zumindest bei mir war das so. Versuch mal das Aptana PlugIn für Eclipse, vllt. lags daran.


----------

